# Pink Floyd



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Too busy checking out the "Dumble Overdrive Special" over the singers shoulder. & the Yammaha G100 410! Should have never sold my 212
Thanks for posting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great job again Jim. The Grande is a great place to see a show.


----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Too busy checking out the "Dumble Overdrive Special" over the singers shoulder. & the Yammaha G100 410! Should have never sold my 212
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> There is a Yamaha "Leslie" if that's what you are seeing. .
> ...


----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Great job again Jim. The Grande is a great place to see a show.


It's a really good stage to play also!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

This is awesome!


----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks! We love playing this show!


----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)

We're in the midst of putting together another show for April 2nd! 
I'll confirm it here when it's all setup.


----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------

